# cardio - spinning classes



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, just thought id share my experience of spinning class. at the moment im not trying to loose weight particularly but have recently started spining twice per week. now for thoughs who dont know what it is, its a stationary bike with 10 resistance settings. you cycle to the beat and tempo of the music. me and a friend joined a advanced class. at first we walked in and there was us two plus 18 women, and i started to feel a bit funny lol, but as we started you concentrate on what our doing more than anything else. it is 45 mins non stop cycling, mixed up between sitting standing and hovering back over the seat, also mixed between sprinting, heavy resistance to recreate a ill climb. because of the music and also the trainer shouting the instructions and pushing you on, i felt i pushed myself past my normal levels. i would higly reccomend it for fitness and weight loss, also imo it is far superior in terms enjyment to any other cardio work i have done.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

I actually despise spinning lol i vomitted one time after it, it is a good workout, i just hate cycling


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I've done spin classes before, very enjoyable workout, and tough too.

Hate the people that blatantly don't up the resistance though and act like they're great because they're not struggling. As with all things though, they're only cheating themselves.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

t.f - yeah very true, im more impressed by the guys and gals that are drenched in sweat and look like they are going to pass out. i dont mind if they dont up the resistance to the max as long as they do it to their personal max and really push it otherwise why do the class


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I teach spin...I hate it, not good at all for trying to gain weight!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

^^ hence why this is in the losing weight section lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

might not be great for gaining but great cardio and fat burner imo, im bulking but using it to keep bf% down just have to adust diet to gain


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

people i work with go spinning, hsving never done it i cant comment really but i enjoy circuit trainning.


----------

